# Nephew's first muzzy buck



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

My nephew has turned out to be quite the outdoorsman/hunter. He killed this buck this morning on the muzzy hunt in northern Utah. Still remember the first time I took him fishing up on the provo river, and introducing him to the outdoors. Sure am proud of his progress.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome. Nice Buck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun'.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful buck. Congrats!----SS


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That is a great buck, good for him and you. Except, he is already taking bigger deer than me &#55357;&#56850;. 
I think I shoot the exact same muzzleloader.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, great buck right there!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks fellers, he is definitely stoked over a great hunt. Him and my oldest boy and my current hunting buddie are trying to talk me into going it muzzy style. Guess we'll see, just not sure at this point.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that's an awesome buck!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good looking buck. Congrats to the hunter.


----------

